# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  ghost shrimps vs cheery red shrimps

## wilky_ky

i read on an article that ghost shrimps do help in the process of removing the fungus on the eggs while incubating. i was wondering, can cherry red shrimps do the job too?

----------


## stormhawk

Yes the cherries can do the job. In fact you shouldn't use ghost shrimp. These are predatory and opportunistic shrimps.  :Wink:

----------


## CM Media

The articles that you came across might the one on killies.com itself. The shrimp used is a black shell shrimp not gohst shrimp.

----------

